# Bastis 1st Clutch



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I found these when I was feeding this morning. The male has been calling since November. 9 eggs total


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

very Nice !


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats, looks like they been there a few days since they are already developing.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. That was a new leaf so its been curled. It just started opening up which is probably why I didn't see them. Well we'll see how these guys do


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats, I can remember when my basti's layed their first clutch for me like it was yesterday. GL with them! Keep us updated.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Some development over the last few days


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I guess you can chalk it up to inexperience or bad parenting but none of the tads were transported. I think 1 tad made it to a brom but that was because he kind of fell in it.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

What a bummer!


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Yeah. With egg feeders you're at the mercy of the parents


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Well hopefully they learn and the second clutch does better.

Happens with a lot of first time parents. Even us humans. Think of how the first born is raised and treated differently then the rest . . .

Anyways good luck with future clutches !


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, it was just that helpless feeling watching the tads flop around on the leaf. I tried my best to mist them often to keep them moist. I have 2 females in there. I figured if one didn't the other would, but my male was chasing her around for sloppy seconds 




nathan said:


> Well hopefully they learn and the second clutch does better.
> 
> Happens with a lot of first time parents. Even us humans. Think of how the first born is raised and treated differently then the rest . . .
> 
> Anyways good luck with future clutches !


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

how old are your bastimentos?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

PumilioTurkey said:


> how old are your bastimentos?


I little over a year


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

So I am doing my monthly springtail seeding and I see a little orange thing on the bottom of my viv. I look in and its a froglet!! He wasn't moving so I am thinking oh crap he's dead. I go to reach in to see if he was and he took off!! I couldn't tell if he had SLS but the way he bolted he might be ok


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats, i am sure there is prob 1 or 2 more in there.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

There were actually 3 total the one I first saw does have SLS. I pulled him out. He's in a shoebox. He has to go down. There's another that is fine, and 1 more thats hard to tell. I would say 50/50. I tried catching him to get a better look, but he was way too fast and is hiding in a piece of driftwood. They're in a fish tank and its tough to catch them

**Note to self; no more Pumilios in fish tanks


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Exo-Terras for the win, they will never escape the reach


----------

